# Xlink in Java-Objekt umwandeln



## Mean (29. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mir nun schon die Finger wund gegoogled und auch was ich hier gefunden habe hat mir leider nicht geholfen.

Und zwar habe ich Xlink-Datensätze und möchte diese gerne wieder in Java-Objekte umwandeln. Hab aber keinen Plan, wie das gehen könnte.

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen? Wäre recht dringend. Ich stecke einfach mal alle Hoffnung hier rein, weil mir schon so oft und so schnell geholfen wurde.

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Sonntag,

Dirk


----------



## foobar (29. Jun 2008)

Bei XLink fällt mir nur das ein: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/XLink_(Syntax)

Was genau willst du jetzt von wo nach wo konvertieren? Wie sehen deine Daten aus?


----------



## Mean (29. Jun 2008)

Hallo footbar,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich habe folgendes: Ich habe natürlich meine DB-Tabellen die Referenzen untereinander haben (z.B. hat Verein eine Referenz/Fremdschlüssel auf die Tabelle Liga 1:1-Beziehung).

Nun habe ich Data-Klassen erstellt mit den XML-Annotationen für die Attribute und z.B. auch in der VereinData ein Attribut


```
public Xlink ligaRef
```

Diese Referenz hole ich nun in der Methode findVerein per UriBuilder als XML. Das Ergebnis des UriBuilders wandle ich dann in Xlink um und habe dann also in der VereinData-Klasse das Attribut ligaRef mit eben diesem Wert gefüllt.

Will ich nun dieses Attribut in das Verein-Objekt einfügen, um zum Beispiel den Verein löschen zu können, muß ich das Xlink-Objekt ja irgendwie in den jeweiligen Objekttypen (z.B. Liga) umwandeln können.

Und das bekomme ich nicht hin bzw. verstehe ich nicht, wie ich das machen soll... Oder mache ich falsche Schritte dafür und muß es gar nicht vorher in ein Xlink-Objekt umwandeln?

Danke und Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## foobar (30. Jun 2008)

Also möchtest du aus die Daten aus deiner DB als XML exportieren und dabei die Relationen durch XLink ausdrücken?


----------



## Mean (30. Jun 2008)

Jein. Das ganze ist ja auch als Webprojekt gedacht (Mit REST, jersey, JAXB,..) - hätte ich vielleicht auch vorher mal erwähnen können, sorry.

Ich versuche da gerade dann einen POST abzusetzen und schicke die Daten als XML über http4e an das Programm.
Nun sollen die Xlink-Referenzen wieder als eine normale Java-Klasse (Entity: Verein) umgewandelt werden und dafür muß ich die Xlink ja irgendwie auch wieder umwandeln können (z.B. in Entity: Liga), damit ich das komplette Gedöns an den Anwendungskern übergeben kann.

Danke und Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## foobar (30. Jun 2008)

Ich verstehe nur nicht so ganz was das mit dem Xlink soll. Warum benutzt du nicht Jaxb, Emf etc. um deine XML-Instanzen zu binden?


----------



## Mean (30. Jun 2008)

Hmm, kannst mal ein Beispiel nennen, wie das geht/ginge? Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so genau... Du meinst, daß ich damit dann vom UriBuilder direkt dem Objekt zuweisen kann?

Sorry, ist für mich noch ziemliches Neuland...

Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## foobar (30. Jun 2008)

http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/JDK-6/JAXB.htm


----------



## Mean (30. Jun 2008)

Danke, das werde ich mal probieren.

Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## Mean (2. Jul 2008)

Hallo footbar,

ich bin jetzt draufgekommen, wie ich das machen muß. Ich war zuuu festgefahren auf Xlink-Umwandlung.

Ich muß ja einfach nur die UriStrings in (Spieler)Datas umwandeln und diese dann zu Spieler-Objekten...

Danke trotzdem für eure Hilfe!

Grüße,

Dirk


----------

